# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Ziekteverwekker soms bestand tegen bleekwater - Algemeen Dagblad

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Ziekteverwekker soms bestand tegen bleekwater*
*Algemeen Dagblad -** 21 minuten geleden*
WAGENINGEN - Salmonella enterica serovar Enteritidis. Zijn naam klinkt mooi, maar het is een gluiperd. Een ziekteverwekker die zich prima thuisvoelt het aanrecht en helemaal in de vaatdoek. Hij is in sommige gevallen nog bestand tegen bleekwater ook. *...* 
Salmonella wapent zich tegen uitdroging en desinfecterende *...* Food Holland
Ziekteverwekker soms bestand tegen bleekwater Brabants Dagblad
*alle 6 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

